# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Συμμετοχή του Sarantaporo.gr στο ευρωπαϊκό ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα CONFINE

## djk604

logo.png logo_confine_long_150.png

Κάνοντας κανείς μια βόλτα στο χωριό παρατηρεί τα παλιά σπίτια, τα εκκλησάκια, τα πετρόχτιστα πεζούλια, τις παλιές βρύσες. Έργα που αντέξαν στο χρόνο και σχηματοποιούν την έννοια χωριό σε εικόνες και λειτουργίες τόσο οικείες και γλυκές που σε κάνουν να ξεχνάς μια πολύ βασική λεπτομέρεια: την κοινωνική διάσταση που αυτά εκπέμπουν. Είναι ένα παράδειγμα μιας πολύ παλιάς κοινωνικής λειτουργίας και συμμετοχικής δημιουργίας. Με απλά λόγια αποτελούν έργα της κοινωνίας του χωριού, που όλο το χωριό βοήθησε για να δημιουργηθούν. Τότε οι άνθρωποι είχαν το καθαρό μυαλό να ικανοποιούν τις καθημερινές τους ανάγκες λειτουργώντας σαν μια ομάδα, σαν μια κοινότητα, δίχως να έχουν την ανάγκη εξωτερικής παρέμβασης και υποστήριξης για να αναπτύξουν τις απαραίτητες υποδομές. Ήθελαν ένα σχολείο; Μαζεύονταν όλοι μαζί, δούλευαν από κοινού και έχτιζαν ένα σχολείο. Έτσι φτιάχτηκαν σιγά σιγά οι βρύσες, τα σοκάκια γίναν δρόμοι , τα ισάδια έγιναν πλατείες, τα ξωκλήσια γίναν εκκλησίες και το χωριό αποκτούσε όσα χρειαζόταν, τουλάχιστον τα βασικά και απολύτως απαραίτητα.

Σήμερα οι κοινωνίες έχουν γίνει πιο πολύπλοκες και εγωιστικές, αλλά η ίδια φιλοσοφία μπορεί ακόμα να δημιουργήσει κοινοτικές υποδομές, όπως για παράδειγμα ένα κοινοτικό ασύρματο δίκτυο, το οποίο δημιουργείται από μια κοινότητα ανθρώπων και προσφέρεται προς κοινή χρήση, όπως ο δρόμος που φτιάχνουν οι κάτοικοι σε μια γειτονιά του χωριού τους δίνοντας όμως τη δυνατότητα σε όλους τους συγχωριανούς τους να μπορούν να τον χρησιμοποιήσουν όταν περνούν από εκεί και το αντίστροφο.

Αυτή είναι γενικά και η έννοια των κοινοτικών ασύρματων δικτύων, και πάνω σε αυτήν την έννοια βασίστηκε και η πρόταση που κατέθεσε η ομάδα Sarantaporo.gr στην ημερίδα που πραγματοποιήθηκε το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, στο Παντελοπούλειο Πνευματικό Κέντρο Σαρανταπόρου, όπου παρουσιάστηκε ο σχεδιασμός για την επόμενη μέρα των ασύρματων δικτύων Sarantaporo.gr που έχουν δημιουργηθεί στα χωριά της ευρύτερης περιοχής: η ενοποίηση όλων των ασύρματων δικτύων των χωριών σε ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο κορμού και η διασύνδεση αυτού του δικτύου κορμού με άλλα ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα άλλων περιοχών, όπως για παράδειγμα το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών (AWMN). (Δείτε την μελέτη/πρότασή μας για την ενοποίηση των ασύρματων δικτύων της περιοχής μας στο link: http://wind.sarantaporo.gr)

Μια ιδέα για να πάρει σάρκα και οστά χρειάζεται και το ανάλογο σπρώξιμο, την ώθηση για να ξεκινήσει να περπατά. Στην περίπτωση των ασύρματων δικτύων Sarantaporo.gr, αυτή η ώθηση δίνεται πλέον με τη συμμετοχή μας στο ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα CONFINE. Το Confine είναι ένα ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα το οποίο ενοποιώντας ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα από διάφορες χώρες της Ευρώπης, δημιουργεί μία πειραματική πλατφόρμα για περαιτέρω έρευνα και ανάπτυξη των σύγχρονων τεχνολογιών επικοινωνίας και πληροφορικής.

Όταν η ομάδα Sarantaporo.gr πληροφορήθηκε το περασμένο φθινόπωρο πως ανακοινώθηκε από τους υπεύθυνους του προγράμματος οτι ζητούνται νέοι συνεργάτες για την επέκταση των ερευνητικών δικτύων, δεν ολιγόρησε καθόλου και κατέθεσε στις 14 Νοεμβρίου 2013 επίσημη πρόταση για συμμετοχή στο πρόγραμμα στα πλαίσια του 2ου ανοιχτού καλέσματός του για επέκταση (Open Call 2). (Open Call 2). Η πρόταση μας συνοδεύτηκε από επιστολές υποστήριξης από το Δήμο Ελασσόνας, το ΤΕΙ Θεσσαλίας και την ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ.

Η πρόταση συμμετοχής του Sarantaporo.gr στο έργο περιλαμβανει επέκταση της πειραματικής πλατφόρμας του Confine στα ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα Sarantaporo.gr με εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία 18 νέων κόμβων, οι οποίοι θα ενοποιήσουν τα υφιστάμενα δίκτυα των χωριών σε ένα νέο δίκτυο κορμού με πολλαπλές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές και υψηλή ταχύτητα διασύνδεσης. Τα δίκτυα που θα διασυνδεθούν παρέχουν ήδη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο σε 15 χωριά της περιοχής του Σαρανταπόρου, του Δήμου Ελασσόνας, ενώ η αναβάθμιση αυτή θα θέσει τα θεμέλια για περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη και βελτίωση αυτής της υποδομής, αναδεικνύοντάς έτσι αυτή τη προσπάθεια ως ένα βιώσιμο μοντέλο ανάπτυξης σύγχρονων κοινοτικών υποδομών προς όφελος της τοπικής κοινωνίας.

Παράλληλα θα εστιάσουμε στις κοινωνικο-οικονομικές επιπτώσεις των ασύρματων κοινοτικών δικτύων σε αγροτικές και απομακρυσμένες περιοχές και θα εξετάσουμε τα ζητήματα που επηρεάζουν τη βιωσιμότητα ενός τέτοιου μοντέλου ανάπτυξης κοινοτικών υποδομών.

Μάρτιος 2014 - Συνάντηση των συνεργατών του CONFINE στην ΑμβέρσαΗ διαδικασία επεξεργασίας όλων των προτάσεων που κατατέθηκαν διήρκεσε πάνω από 3 μήνες, μέχρι να ανακοινωθούν τα αποτελέσματα της αξιολόγησης στις 24 Φεβρουαρίου 2014. Σε σύνολο 63 προτάσεων που κατατέθηκαν, η πρόταση του Sarantaporo.gr έλαβε πολύ υψηλή βαθμολογία και έγινε αποδεκτή, μαζί με άλλες 7, για συμμετοχή στο πρόγραμμα και την εξασφάλιση της απαιτούμενης χρηματοδότησης!

Επόμενος σταθμός η εναρκτήρια συνάντηση του προγράμματος στην Αμβέρσα του Βελγίου, στις 10-15 Μαρτίου 2014, όπου συμμετείχαν όλοι οι συνεργάτες, τόσο οι παλαιοί, όσο και οι νέοι που επιλέγησαν στο Open Call 2, όπως το Sarantaporo.gr.

Θεωρούμε ότι βασική παράμετρος επιτυχίας του έργου είναι οι τοπικές κοινωνίες των χωριών να κατανοήσουν τα οφέλη και τις ευκαιρίες που προσφέρει η δημιουργία και λειτουργία μιας τέτοιας υποδομής στην περιοχή τους και να θέλουν να έχουν ενεργό συμμετοχή στην υλοποίηση και λειτουργία της. Έτσι λοιπόν προτείνεται η δημιουργία τεχνικών ομάδων ανά χωριό που θα στελεχωθούν από εθελοντές κατοίκους των χωριών. Αυτοί θα εκπαιδευτούν και σε συνεργασία με την ομάδα Sarantaporo.gr θα έχουν την ευθύνη λειτουργίας και συντήρησης του δικτύου του χωριού τους. Για το λόγο αυτό και η υλοποίηση του προγράμματος ξεκινάει με την διοργάνωση ενημερωτικών εκδηλώσεων/συναντήσεων, τα λεγόμενα Info Points, σε όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα χωριά.

Ας χτίσουμε λοιπόν ξανά όλοι μαζί, όπως έκαναν οι παππούδες και οι πατεράδες μας, τους «ηλεκτρονικούς» δρόμους στο χωριό μας και ας τους μοιραστούμε με το διπλανό και το παραδιπλανό χωριό, ώστε να φτιάξουμε ένα αξιόπιστο δίκτυο «ηλεκτρονικών» δρόμων που όλοι θα μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε για να πάμε στην «ηλεκτρονική» αγορά, στην «ηλεκτρονική» δημόσια υπηρεσία, στο «ηλεκρονικό» ιατρείο και φαρμακείο, στο «ηλεκτρονικό» σχολείο, την «ηλεκτρονική» εγκυκλοπαίδεια και όλα τα άλλα «ηλεκτρονικά» μέρη που επισκεπτόμαστε καθημερινά ή θα επισκεφτούμε στο μέλλον εμείς, τα παιδιά και τα εγγόνια μας.

Γιατί για να έρθουν τα καλύτερα, πρέπει να τα φέρουμε εμείς!

Ομάδα Sarantaporo.gr

Πηγή: http://www.sarantaporo.gr/node/337

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
Δείτε όλα τα νέα που αφορούν τα ασύρματα δίκτυα Sarantaporo.gr
Δείτε όλα τα άρθρα που αφορούν τα ασύρματα δίκτυα Sarantaporo.gr

----------


## romias

Καλή επιτυχία και συνετή διαχείριση. Δεν σας φοβάμαι εσάς είστε open source και είμαι σίγουρος ότι έτσι θα λειτουργήσετε σε όλα τα επίπεδα.

----------


## ipduh

συγνώμη που σε αποκαλώ σαραντάπορος --απλώς δεν θυμάμαι με τίποτα το djk604 

το διαβάζεις το φορουμ ή το έχεις μόνο για ανακοινώσεις τύπου;

ορίστε τι με πειράζει και κάτι που θα επρεπε να ξέρει ολο το ΑΜΔΑ σχετικά http://alog.ipduh.com/2014/02/awmn-insider.html

----------


## mikemtb

ορίστε τι με πειράζει και κάτι που θα επρεπε να ξέρει ολο το ΑΜΔΑ σχετικά http://alog.ipduh.com/2014/02/awmn-insider.html[/QUOTE]

Άντε πάλι...

ναι ρε, με το tapatalk στελνω!

----------


## john70

Ο καθένας με τον γρύλο του  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ipduh

> ορίστε τι με πειράζει και κάτι που θα επρεπε να ξέρει ολο το ΑΜΔΑ σχετικά http://alog.ipduh.com/2014/02/awmn-insider.html


Άντε πάλι...

ναι ρε, με το tapatalk στελνω![/QUOTE]

δεν κατάλαβες ή βαριέσαι

----------


## ipduh

> Ο καθένας με τον γρύλο του 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


όντως!  ::

----------


## djk604

> Καλή επιτυχία και συνετή διαχείριση. Δεν σας φοβάμαι εσάς είστε open source και είμαι σίγουρος ότι έτσι θα λειτουργήσετε σε όλα τα επίπεδα.


Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές! Θα προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε ότι καλύτερο με αυτην την ευκαιρία. Για εμάς το έργο ξεκινάει με την ενημέρωση της τοπικής κοινωνίας, γι' αυτό άλλωστε έχουμε διοργανώσει από αυτό κιόλας το Σαβ/κο ενημερωτικές εκδηλώσεις/συζητήσεις με τους κατοίκους 4 χωριών, ενώ το επόμενο διάστημα θα ακολουθήσουν και τα υπόλοιπα 11 χωριά.

----------


## djk604

Επανέρχομαι στο thread έπειτα από καιρό για να σας ενημερώσω ότι αύριο Πέμπτη 03 Ιουλίου 2014 μετά τις 18:30 θα βρισκόμαστε στο Hackerspace σε μία παρουσίαση της προσπάθειάς μας για την υλοποίηση του δικτύου κορμού των ασύρματων δικτύων Sarantaporo.gr το οποίο έχουμε ήδη ξεκινήσει στα πλάισια του Project Confine. Θα χαρούμε πολύ όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε για αυτήν την προσπάθεια να σας δούμε από κοντά και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις. Τα λέμε αύριο λοιπόν από κοντά!

----------

